# Type B Shower or Tub plumbing fixture height



## jar546 (Aug 27, 2013)

I just received a call asking about the height of the handles in a Type B unit.  I cannot find any specific reference to this in ANSI A117.1 other than compliance with other sections.  They also asked about shower head height which I definitely cannot find anything.  Any opinions or direction would help.  From a common sense standpoint I would assume a roll in shower would have the same as general forward reach range.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 27, 2013)

Controls should be in the "control areas" shown in the figures.

The height of the 60" long hand head shower should be no higher than 48" reach height


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 27, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I just received a call asking about the height of the handles in a Type B unit.  I cannot find any specific reference to this in ANSI A117.1 other than compliance with other sections.  They also asked about shower head height which I definitely cannot find anything.  Any opinions or direction would help.  From a common sense standpoint I would assume a roll in shower would have the same as general forward reach range.


Is this it?

602.3 Operable Parts. Operable parts shall comply with 309.

602.4 Spout Height. Spout outlets shall be 36 inches (915 mm) maximum above the finish floor or

ground.

602.5 Spout Location. The spout shall be located 15 inches (380 mm) minimum from the vertical

support and 5 inches (125 mm) maximum from the front edge of the unit, including bumpers

607.6 Shower Spray Unit and Water. A shower spray unit with a hose 59 inches (1500 mm) long

minimum that can be used both as a fixed-position shower head and as a hand-held shower shall be

provided. The shower spray unit shall have an on/off control with a non-positive shut-off. If an

adjustable-height shower head on a vertical bar is used, the bar shall be installed so as not to obstruct

the use of grab bars. Bathtub shower spray units shall deliver water that is 120°F (49°C) maximum


----------

